# awesome spray rig



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just got a great deal on this bad boy....just kiddin.Some Home owner thought they were really given me something here. Oh well maybe shoot some doors with it?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't know what model it is, but I had a spraytech ep2105 that was great before the brushes in the motor were so worn out it started smoking. 

Probably had 3000+ gallons of paint ran through it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

3000 through this little thing?? seriously! God that would be slow painting tryin to knock out a house. I can't imagine it lasting to long shooting some heavy exterior paint.
It's an apex 1420 I think. It was free so can't complain. The lady said her husband bought it a few years back and use it on a couple of little projects


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing is cheaper than free.

If it can keep up with a .13 orifice,which it ought, than it would be a good little machine to shoot trim with. It'd prolly support a .15 even. 

I'd put a better gun on it. Or maybe not. Try that one first but them lesser pump/.hoses/gun combos really it's the cheapo gun that is the weakest link IMO as far as it beimg a effective tool.
.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jack Paul uses a tradeworks from Graco. Shooting a few things should be doable, I think he modded the fan to keep it cool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Jack Paul uses a tradeworks from Graco. Shooting a few things should be doable, I think he modded the fan to keep it cool.


Odd.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its the little things! I knew a gut that had many businesses. He got big checks on a weekly sometimes daily but he got most excited about the small unexpected money would come in (1-2k). He'd talk about it all week, not about the 150k check sitting on his desk. we use to find that very entertaining


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

hines painting said:


> don't know what model it is, but i had a spraytech ep2105 that was great before the brushes in the motor were so worn out it started smoking. Probably had 3000+ gallons of paint ran through it.


ep2105


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one of those that we still use, mostly in the shop to spray shellac. Had to take the suction tube off yesterday to remove a clump that stuck the ball.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I have one of those that we still use, mostly in the shop to spray shellac. Had to take the suction tube off yesterday to remove a clump that stuck the ball.


Garden hose attachment doesn't help much there.


----------

